# WB has arrived



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

My first ever one has arrived and I love what ive got well impressed thanks to the extra postage it came well early


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Whats in it?


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Have u ordered and id love to spill the beans but im sure everyone will be happy and excited to open their littpe packages I think I may be one of the first to have been delivered


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting mardy waiting for the posty, mind you it's still early for them yet since it's not quite 3pm


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

adamvr619 said:


> Have u ordered and id love to spill the beans but im sure everyone will be happy and excited to open their littpe packages I think I may be one of the first to have been delivered


Ahhh good thinking... Not ordered this month....just being nosey! :thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Theres one thing in a little black pot with pink contents but no label I wanna know what its called


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

adamvr619 said:


> Theres one thing in a little black pot with pink contents but no label I wanna know what its called


Is it Candy Gloss?http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4117477&postcount=1


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

See I havent technically got mine my other half has it as she took delivery but she sent me pictures of whats in there so I know whats waiting and she said the wax is very strawberry smelling so I can imagine it is


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Hoping mine arrives tomorrow.

Must admit getting excitied now!!!LOL.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

You will love it im very impressed


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Getting mardy waiting for the posty, mind you it's still early for them yet since it's not quite 3pm


I know the feeling waiting for some mags to arrive and a poorboys tee.
hopefully it will all arrive tomorrow and i will be like a kid at christmas...


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Posty just happen to call when my fiance had nipped to the shop! Tomorrow morning it is then


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok what is this so called box and where you get them?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It turned up just before 2  very impressed with the products (again!)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Any pics of this months products??


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopefully mine will arrive tomorrow.....

I doubt the postie has nicked it, going by the state of his van....:lol:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Natalie is it candy gloss then and glad I didnt spoil the suprise for anyone


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Natalie said:


> It turned up just before 2  very impressed with the products (again!)


Have to agree with you on this...:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

adamvr619 said:


> Natalie is it candy gloss then and glad I didnt spoil the suprise for anyone


I think so but I'm not 100% so wouldn't want to say for definite?


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

No sign of my delivery, but the stage coach is sometimes slow getting up this far


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Mines not arrived yet - know the postie so doubt he'd nick it.... 

It's like Christmas Eve waiting for the big day - never had one before


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Got mine too. The wax smells divine 👍
Lots of other great products too but I won't spoil the surprise for those that have not received theirs. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I like how nobody has ruined the surprise yet, thanks guys 
makes me want mine even more lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

big-saxo-guy said:


> I like how nobody has ruined the surprise yet, thanks guys
> makes me want mine even more lol


Find the piccie posted somewhere on here and you'll see exactly what's in the box....


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Posties eh?  

Mine saw me coming down the road and flagged me down :devil: 

Used to leave the back of my old car unlocked when I was expecting a delivery so he used to put it in there but he's not allowed to do that any more 

Great bundle and the fact that 100ml of *something* is £29 and there is 50ml of it in there makes everything else free (well sort of)

Should be a trader on here.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*Can't wait*

I signed up last week, so this will be my first!
Still waiting though


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

The surprise is wrecked in anptjer thread on her .. Sickining


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

Just ordered my waxybox got to wait until the end of June though


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

No sign of mine either but I opted for the free postage so possibly here early next week with a bit of luck.

Looking at the other thread this months box is a bargain:thumb:


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine arrived at 9.15 this morning, my first waxybox as I signed up for 6 months three weeks ago. The contents are amazing, can't say more!!


----------



## BirdsEye (Jan 30, 2013)

^Me too on the free postage, should get here Monday or Tuesday. I have seen the box and I haven't heard of any of the products...shows what a newbie I am!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Going to sign up for the next one.............the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine arrived today and its the best box so far with the £15 item but last months was good with it having Gtech C2v3 in it. Some lovely smelling items this month like the wax and other items. Since I have been buying the Waxbox i havent bought any full size bottles from any of the traders so for me its a massive money saving thing but still being able to enjoy using new products.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea mine arrived Friday morning. Great interesting box. Is it just me or does the wax smell like a Ruffle bar?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hopefully mine will arrive Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

My Car Chem parcel arrived this morning, so hope for my Waxybox on Monday - must try and spread the excitement


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Anybody had theres arrive yet? still waiting for mine...


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

turbom said:


> Anybody had theres arrive yet? still waiting for mine...


Still waiting for mine, but the post hasn't been yet


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Still waiting  Postman may be having problems with his pony


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you pay for 1st class or go for the free 2nd classs option?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Woo-hoo, mine has arrived.....

First Waxybox, most impressed....


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Did you pay for 1st class or go for the free 2nd classs option?


I went for the tight fisted free delivery option 
Postman hasn't been yet, so there is still hope


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Did you pay for 1st class or go for the free 2nd classs option?


Free second class option waiting for another package from waxybox too and another parcel getting impatient now. LOL.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

WAXYBOX Just arrivied impressed...


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine has arrived too! Impressed is an understatement, gutted I haven't done this before.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sat by the door waiting for mine  it better come today!!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

bmerritt87 said:


> Sat by the door waiting for mine  it better come today!!


Lol last day of half term holiday so off to the swings now posties been!!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> Mine has arrived too! Impressed is an understatement, gutted I haven't done this before.


Me too...


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

turbom said:


> Lol last day of half term holiday so off to the swings now posties been!!


Rub it in a bit more!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy days! Just arrived now. Very pleased!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Nothing for me yet but I live in norn iron so maybe tomorrow


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine arrived at 13.00 :thumb: - I see why it took so long now, the box is enormous & took 2 of them to lift it !!!


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

just just got it the mail man was writing a ticket for me to pick it up thank god i was in time


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Got mine today, month on month waxybox is just getting better.


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

Mine just arrived too, will open it up in a minute and check it out. First one so looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine arrived at 10am. Won't have much time to try this week but looking forward to the Nanolex. I did say there was a product beginning with N ending with X did I not?


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahhhh! Popped out for an hour and missed the postie!










Tomorrow can't come sooner.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine has just landed !!


----------



## ladylane (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got home to my box too


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Johnny mine just arrived today and im in n.ireland. Very happy may have to get another one


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

guys what the show gloss for? No details on it?


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> guys what the show gloss for? No details on it?


Its one of their wax samples...:thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

is that not whats in the tub tho? or is that a 2nd wax?


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Got mine today first one I have had, think I'm going to sign up for another 3 months


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

False alarm! Got mines today after being at college all day


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats good


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> is that not whats in the tub tho? or is that a 2nd wax?


Nope.. i believe its a different wax.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

im looking at getting another one however there deal for 3 months seem off? i can get 1box with free delivery for £15. But 3 months for £50? i know the deal one is 2nd class post but ill keep my £5 till the offers finish  or am i missing something lol


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

aerodynamic18 said:


> is that not whats in the tub tho? or is that a 2nd wax?


I'm also a bit confused on this, candy gloss show gloss in the sachet, candy gloss show wax on the pot? There's no mention of what's in the pot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Come on whats in it!!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

aerodynamic18 said:


> im looking at getting another one however there deal for 3 months seem off? i can get 1box with free delivery for £15. But 3 months for £50? i know the deal one is 2nd class post but ill keep my £5 till the offers finish  or am i missing something lol


I think you get extras if you do the 3 month / 6 month options? I'm not 100% on that so don't take my word for it :lol:



Drewie said:


> I'm also a bit confused on this, candy gloss show gloss in the sachet, candy gloss show wax on the pot? There's no mention of what's in the pot


There should be details for the pot on the postcard/leaflet thingy? 
I'm sure those were for the pot & not the sachet.


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn missed mine today gone back to the post office il shall fetch first thing before work can't wait to see what I've got


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Slinepete said:


> can't wait to see what I've got


Probably same as everyone else.....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

About the wax 


> The wax pot is the monthly blend that changes each month, the wax sachet is just another gift in May's waxybox.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm hooked, just ordered the Waxybox for June...


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I loved this months and cant wait for the next, stickers are also goin to be ordered


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks natalie :O) problem solved


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

neilos said:


> Probably same as everyone else.....


Some people got different things


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Just spoke on Instagram, the waxes are both the same, they're just trying to gauge what people prefer, soft and oily or creamy. They're both the candygloss show gloss.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't get to grips with Instagram


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Moggytom said:


> I can't get to grips with Instagram


I quite like it, it keeps me entertained :lol:
I do feel sorry for my friends/family that follow me and get to look at a pic of my wing mirror plastic in 50/50 form though


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

They just call me a sad t*** lol


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Wohoo, my first one arrived tody. Really pleased with what arrived. I feel a subscription may be coming on. Only downside is my box arrived damaged .


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

tarbyonline said:


> Wohoo, my first one arrived tody. Really pleased with what arrived. I feel a subscription may be coming on. Only downside is my box arrived damaged .


Oh no  Was the stuff inside all OK?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Oh no  Was the stuff inside all OK?


Luckily yeah. Looks like it was probably dropped and landed on the corner where the mini wax pot was sitting - probably the strongest thing in there! Just a shame I have a dented box.

Junes box just ordered then will prob subscribe from July onwards. Bit tight for cash as holiday in a fortnight plus been spending money on my other hobby - toy live steam engines. The shop is quite cheap for applicators and stuff as well.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

At least the stuff inside was alright.
We had a parcel from Debenhams last week and one of the boxes looked like someone had jumped up & down on it


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't get much in the sachet


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Had any waxybox member been unimpressed with any of their monthly deliveries??


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is only my 1st Waxybox, so have nothing to compare it with. Certainly contains items that I would not have normally bought, so it will certainly open my horizons with regard to detailing :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Had any waxybox member been unimpressed with any of their monthly deliveries??


Not so far :thumb:
...if your prepared to try the little known brands & go into it with an open mind, you'll be happy with the boxs.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

i got my first one this month and im chuffed with it :thumb:

Just ordered next months!


----------

